# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  البرازيل بطل كأس القارات للمرة الثالثة في تاريخه

## The Gentle Man

البرازيل بطل كأس القارات للمرة الثالثة في تاريخه 



توج المنتخب البرازيلي بلقب بطولة كأس القارات لكرة القدم للمرة الثانية على التوالي بعد تغلبه على نظيره الامريكي 3/2 اليوم الأحد في المباراة النهائية للنسخة السابعة من البطولة التي جمعت بين الفريقين على استاد "ايليس بارك" بمدينة جوهانسبرج بجنوب أفريقيا.

ونجح الفريق البرازيلي في تحويل تأخره بهدفين إلى الفوز بثلاثة أهداف حاسمة.

وتقدم الفريق الأمريكي بهدفين في الشوط الأول حملا توقيع كلينت ديمبسي ولاندون دونوفان ، بيد أن نجوم السامبا كشروا عن أنيابهم في الشوط الثاني وردوا بثلاثة أهداف " طراز" لويس فابيانو (هدفين) ولوسيو.

والتقى الفريقان ، البرازيلي والأمريكي ، في دور المجموعات في البطولة نفسها حيث حققت البرازيل فوزا سهلا 3/ صفر.

 


صور المباراة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center][/align]مباره مذهله

من 2-0

الى 3-2

----------


## محمد العزام

مبروك للبرازيل

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

عذرا برازليا عذرا ساو باولو عذرا يا مدن البرازيل
عذرا رونالدو عذرا رونالدنيو عذرا ريفالدو عذرا روماريو عذرا جيوفاني البر عذرا يا عشاقي من البرازيل

لا تستحقون هذا اللقب
خط وسط ضعيف جدا ولويس فبيانو ليس من طينة رونالدو وادريانو
لكن منطق الكره وغدرها ...!!!



<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------

